# What's on your iPod?



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I need some new tunes to work out to...what's on your iPod? I like pretty much all music


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Last night I downloaded a new album from ITunes. The band is called "Thriving Ivory" and it is their first CD. Very good band. They are like a mix of U2, Coldplay, Oasis with a little Beatles and southern blues mixed in.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

This old dinosaur doesn't have an iPod, but I do have one of those newfangled CD players in my car. When I headed out this morning I had Amos Lee spinning, and when I got back home I had an old Kris Kristofferson/Rita Coolidge (_Jesus Was a Capricorn_) album on. I've already laid _John Prine's Greatest Hits_ on the table to take with me when I go back out later today.

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Let me think... been about 8 months since I last used it... (last time I could run regularly... back problems  )

Tunes by:

Popa Chubby
Van Halen
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Scorpion
ZZ Top
Kiss
James Gang


Music that would keep me pumped up for a longish run.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a Sansa e260 MP3 player that I use when mowing my lawn or jogging and it has the following:

George Benson & Al Jarreau - Giving it up
George Benson - Irreplaceable 
Paul Hard Castle CDs 4 & 5
Jazzmasters CD 5
Al Jarreau - Love Songs
Herbie Hancock - River (the Joni Letters)
Jonathan Butler - More than friends
Frank Sinatra - Platinum Collection
Steve Winwood - Back in the high life
Kenny Rogers - Greatest Hits


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Some of my favorites on my iPod Nano:

The Arcade Fire
Chuck Berry Greatest Hits
Damien Rice
The Gourds 
Led Zeppelin
R.E.M. (80's/Early 90's stuff)
The Wood Brothers

and my absolute favorite band - THE BODEANS!!!!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have way more music on my iPod than I could ever listen to! My tastes are wildly eclectic, but here's a list of fairly recent (and not-so-recent) album downloads you might be interested in:

*Van Morrison, "Keep it Simple"
*Jaime Cullum, "Twentysomething"
*Neil Young, "Harvest"
*George Winston, "Autumn"
*Bill Charlap, "Live at the Village Vangard"
*James Taylor, "One Man Band"
*The Essential Pavarotti
*Cafe Lounge, "Chill Out Ibiza"
*Esperanza Spaulding, "Esperanza"
*Ella Fitzgerald & Joe Pass, "Easy Living"
*Foreigner, "No End in Sight"
*The Hold Steady, "Stay Positive"
*Shirley Horn, "Close Enough for Love"
*The Very Best of The Foundations
*Willie Nelson, "Teatro"
*Gordon Lighfoot, "Gord's Gold"


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't have an iPod.


----------



## the law (Sep 16, 2008)

What's an Ipod?


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, a better question around here might be, "What are your favorite rolls for your Victrola"?

Of course, I don't have an ipod either.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG! I'm turning into my grandfather!
I don't have an IPOD, Blackberry, cellphone.
I can barley navigate online.

The first time I saw those things in people's ears I thought it was some new hearing aid or a Trekkie club emblem.
I can send morse faster than anybody text messaging.
When I bought my first CD I asked if they needed the yellow plastic 45 inserts for my record player.
I like playing the thieving magpie by Rossini and the theme from Peter Gunn by henry mancini during my judo workouts.

RESISTACE IS FUTILE! YOU WILL BUY ANDY'S CD to join the collective.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I need some new tunes to work out to...what's on your iPod? I like pretty much all music


If you like hard rock, I really like the band Brand New Sin. Their original lead singer Joe Altier has an amazing powerful voice. Their self titled album is very good. You can find it on eBay. Download "My World" from iTunes for a sample or just watch the video on YouTube.

A good traditional "rock" band is The Trews. They're out of Canada and don't get much (none) air play here in the L.A. area. They are also very good. They're not hard rock.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I also do not have an I-Pod. 

I listen to CD's at home or on the road, mostly classical, folk/blues, or Jazz. Currently listening to Stravinsky, Schoenberg, John Fahey, and various seasonal stuff, including Play of Daniel and Dylan Thomas reciting A Child's Christmas in Wales.

Regards,
Gurdon

PS: I sometimes listen to LP's.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I need some new tunes to work out to...what's on your iPod? I like pretty much all music


Which Ipod?
I have several. One specifically for the gym. 
The workout ipod shuffle playlist.."JAMS 4 GYM" has 89 songs.
That list contains songs to help me focus, become intense and snap me out of mental inertia for heavy lifting. And some songs to keep my mind occupied for cardio work. All designed to drive me.

My Itunes library has 200+ full and partial albums and more.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Dear Asterix,

If you could recommend one smooth jazz artist/CD to a beginning listener, which would it be? The other day I stood in front of the jazz section dumbfounded. Tried Paul Hardcastle and Benson: good stuff. Piano/keyboard preferable.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Tunes*

Morning gang

On my way to the gym. I have a CD disc player, a sport one. I ride at this time.
I listen to 3 discs. Start off with Def Leppard, then play Pink Floyd. Then end my workout with a CD of my favorite bagpipe music.
So now need to use an ipod

Nice day


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe so many people don't have an iPod! I thought I was the LAST person in the world to get one 2 years ago!

Thanks for all the suggestions...a lot of those are new to me...I will have to check them out on iTunes...I don't think jazz or classical is going to get me moving unfortunately, but that could be good for driving, cooking or just hanging out music...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I don't think jazz or classical is going to get me moving unfortunately, but that could be good for driving, cooking or just hanging out music...


If you want some lively, upbeat, fun music, let me make a suggestion. I have a friend who used to be a disc jockey on an oldies station. He told me that every time he would play an old "Dave Clark Five" song from the 60's, the phone lines would literally light up with young people wanting to know who that was.

The DC5 was second only to the Beatles in the mid-60's and they put out the most lively music of the day. If you've never heard them, give a listen to "_Bits and Pieces_" of their music. It will make you feel "_Glad All Over_" which may make you want to play it "_Over and Over_". It does me because "_I Like It Like That_". :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> Dear Asterix,
> 
> If you could recommend one smooth jazz artist/CD to a beginning listener, which would it be? The other day I stood in front of the jazz section dumbfounded. Tried Paul Hardcastle and Benson: good stuff. Piano/keyboard preferable.


S,

For one smooth Jazz artist with an emphasis on Keyboard/Piano, I'd recommend Brian Culbertson. You can try out his last two CDs (Its on tonight & Bringing back the funk)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I downloaded Huey Lewis and the News' greatest hits and it wound up being mixed with ZZ Top's greatest hits so I've now got one wild and crazy greatest hits album!


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you the oldest people in the world? Smooth jazz? ZZ Top? Huey Lewis? Maybe after she's done working out she can help Doc Brown and McFly fix the DeLorean. How old are you Wardrobe Girl? This would help tailor the recommendations. But in no circumstances should anyone under 60 years old listen to smooth jazz! Especially when working out!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Stringfellow said:


> Are you the oldest people in the world? Smooth jazz? ZZ Top? Huey Lewis? Maybe after she's done working out she can help Doc Brown and McFly fix the DeLorean. How old are you Wardrobe Girl? This would help tailor the recommendations. But in no circumstances should anyone under 60 years old listen to smooth jazz! Especially when working out!


Ha!! Too funny! I am 34... are we going for a "do over" on the recommendations?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Stringfellow said:


> But in no circumstances should anyone under 60 years old listen to smooth jazz! Especially when working out!


I'm under 60 (59 actually :icon_smile and I've been listening to smooth jazz for years, although not while working out or doing anything of that nature. We can agree on that. But for late night, wine, romance, it's great. I assume that folks under 60 like late night romance. I hope I still do in the very near future when I hit the big 6-0.

Cruiser


----------



## Viniator3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going to count the iPod on my iPhone. Works just as well. Don't have too much on it, just stuff from Amon Tobin, Andrea Marutti, Andrew WK, Aphex Twin, Apparat Organ Quartet, Aril Brikha, Armand van Helden, Art of Noise, Astral Projection, Autechre, Bando de Gaia, Benny Benassi, Bill Laswell, Biosphere, Blank & Jones, Boards of Canada, Bobby McFerrin, Bonobo, Boytronic, Brian Eno, BT, Calvin Harris, Captain Ahab, Chi-AD, Daft Punk, Daniel Lanois, Darude, Dave Brubeck, Debussy, Death Cube K, Deep Dish, Depeche Mode, DJ Shadow, Dron, Dual Tone, Eric Prydz, Faithless, Fresh Moods, GAS, Gel-Sol, Greenfly, Greg Packer, Herbie Hancock, Infected Mushroom, Jah Wobble, James Holden, Jamiroquai, Jean-Luc Ponty, Jonas Hellborg, Jonson, Juno Reactor, Kenichiro Fukui, Klaus Schulze, Klaus Wiese, Kymera, Last Days, Leftfield, LTJ Bukem, Makoto, Massive Attack, Mathias Grassow, Moby, Mussorgsky, Mr. Scruff, Monolake, Mulatu Astatke, Mylo, N)E(M, Neville Brothers, Nookie, The Ones, Oval, Pete Namlook, Petter, Pharoah Sanders, Phillip Glass, Phillipe Cam, Pink Floyd, Planet Funk, The Police, Popol Vuh, Process, Quantum Leap, Rapoon, Rick Wakeman, Robert Miles, Royksopp, Robert Rich, Ryuichi Sakamoto, Safri Duo, Sasha, Scooter, Sergio Mendes, Shuttle 358, St. Germain, Steve Roach, Subsonic Park, Theorem, Thievery Corporation, Timo Maas, Tycho, Underworld, Valentino Kanzyani, Victor Wooten, Wagon Christ, Vidna Obmana, Yagya, and Yoji.

Not much, but it's a start.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Aphex Twin, Animals on Wheels, Bill Evans, Boards of Canada, Bola, Cannonball Adderly, Clash, Colin Hay, Count Basie, Curtis Mayfield, David Holmes, Devo, DJ Food, DJ Krush, Django Reinhardt, DMX Krew, Drexcyia, Duke Ellington, Dykehouse, The Elektroids, Fatima Spar und die Freedom Fries, Fila Brazilla, Gescom, Groove Armada, Harold Faltermeyer, Henry Mancini, Jega, John Coltrain, Johnny Frigo, The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion, Nav Katze, Perspects, Push-Button Objects, Solvent, Squarepusher, St. Germain, Stan Getz, Thievery Corporation, Up, Bustle and Out, Tosca, The Weather Report, u-Ziq, ZZ-Top

Along with a dozen tech podcasts.


----------



## Viniator3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I will *so* second Bola, DJ Food, u-Ziq, and Weather Report.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Asterix, I'll check him out. Stringfellow: how dare you, you boisterous boor. :icon_smile_wink:

As far as exercise music, contemporary trance instrumentals: helps keep a steady rhythm and pace


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I need some new tunes to work out to...what's on your iPod? I like pretty much all music


I have been a nightclub and party DJ for more than 20 years, so my Ipod is loaded with everything from A to Z. I have more than 15,000 songs on there...and it is still only about 60% full.

Some suggestions from a few different genres you might not be familiar with:

R+B: 
Anthony Hamilton - Old school Marvin Gaye / Otis Redding vibe.
Jill Scott - Everything she does is great.

House / Dance Music: 
Llorca (Newcomer - kind of jazzy dance music from France) 
Nuyorican Soul (Self Titled - two producers from NY Latin flavored house)
Royksopp (Remind Me is from the Geico comercial - groovy lounge music)

Hip-hop:
The Roots (Anything - really smooth, funk-rap - very groovy stuff)
Kanye West (his politics aside, he makes great beats and rhymes)
Rhiana (new album, forget the name upbeat, fun dance music / hip hop)

Rock
Thrice (Vheissu - is a fantastic album if you like harder alternative rock)
Radiohead (In Rainbows - really great album that you can download from their site for whatever price you want to pay...from 0 dollars to whatever.)

Other random stuff I like - Tara MacLean, Portishead, Spanish Harlem Orchestra.

Let me know if you end up liking any of this. :icon_smile:


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Stringfellow said:


> Are you the oldest people in the world? Smooth jazz? ZZ Top? Huey Lewis? Maybe after she's done working out she can help Doc Brown and McFly fix the DeLorean. How old are you Wardrobe Girl? This would help tailor the recommendations. But in no circumstances should anyone under 60 years old listen to smooth jazz! Especially when working out!


Young(string)fellow,

I'm 38 and what has age got to do with one's choice of music or the mind frame one wants to be in while working out? My wife works out to songs from Coldplay/Linkin Park/Estelle/Justin Timberlake/Nickleback/Rihana/Kanye West/The Roots/Beyonce/Talib Kwalib/Alicia Keys that I loaded on her MP3 player at her request. The last time someone listened to my MP3 player and made a comment like the one above was when I had my wife's teenage cousin over so am I to presume you are under 20?. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> Thanks Asterix, I'll check him out. Stringfellow: how dare you, you boisterous boor. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> As far as exercise music, contemporary trance instrumentals: helps keep a steady rhythm and pace


Anytime my good fella. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

Stringfellow said:


> Are you the oldest people in the world? Smooth jazz? ZZ Top? Huey Lewis? Maybe after she's done working out she can help Doc Brown and McFly fix the DeLorean. How old are you Wardrobe Girl? This would help tailor the recommendations. But in no circumstances should anyone under 60 years old listen to smooth jazz! Especially when working out!


That IS funny. Smooth jazz is timeless and ageless like most music.
Since I was a kid I loved R&B, funk, rock jazz, gospel, the list can go on and I loved classical music.
My gym playlist is wide and varied because I don't know what's going to be the music that inspires me that day.
Out of 89 songs on my workout playlist I might play 4 of them over and over. I never let it play through the list.
What's interesting to me is that a mellow song can get me even more fired, focused and determined and help me push more weight than some of my upbeat music. One song in particular is "Your On My Mind" by Flora Purim.
At 1:40 into that song is when the power hits.
Different emotions drive me at different times and days in the gym. But the emotion that gives me the most sustaining strength, power and endurance...love.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Ha!! Too funny! I am 34... are we going for a "do over" on the recommendations?


What kind of music are you interested in listening to at the gym? Are you
wanting a feeling to tap into or just something to pass the time?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

WardrobeGirl, I bet you're a rocker chick


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

The Kooks
Tokyo Police Club
Joy Division (not the best workout music though..)
New Order
Weakerthans
Blinker the Star
Libertines
Led Zeppelin 
Motorhead
Foo Fighters
Sex Pistols
GBH
TSOL
DOA
Dead Kennedys
Babyshambles


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Another band I have recently been exposed to is The Trews. They're out of Canada. They don't get any air play here in the L.A. area. They are a good rock band and they're great live. Give them a listen.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Crownship said:


> What kind of music are you interested in listening to at the gym? Are you
> wanting a feeling to tap into or just something to pass the time?


Some of the artists currently on my iPod currently are...(in no particular order)

Colbie Caillat
Buckcherry
50 Cent
Rob Thomas
Matchbox 20
Gavin Rossdale
Daughtry
Pink
Oasis
Pearl Jam
Jewel
Dixie Chick (I really like their music but I hate their big mouths)
Green Day
Nelly
Eagle Eye Cherry
Neil Diamond
Britney Spears (yep, I admit it, I have a song from her on my ipod)
Pussycat Dolls
Eminem
Fergie
The Fray
Keith Urban
Lifehouse
Maroon 5
Nickelback
Tamara Walker

I am sure I am forgetting some, but that is gives you an idea...I am all over the place...


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Some of the artists currently on my iPod currently are...(in no particular order)
> 
> Colbie Caillat
> *Buckcherry*
> ...


Nice selection. I was going to suggest Buckcherry, but seems like you already have it. Good uptempo music for working out.


----------



## stylesnob (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are some songs I currently like to work out to:

Armin Van Buuren - Going Wrong
Chicane Vs. Natasha Bedingfield - Angel
Chicane - Saltwater
Rise Against -Re-education


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Does anyone run his or her I-Pod through a Headroom amp into a good pair headphones? If not, you're in for a treat if you do.


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Some of the artists currently on my iPod currently are...(in no particular order)
> 
> Colbie Caillat
> Buckcherry
> ...


1. Anyone who listens to smooth jazz is old!
2. I am 26
3. You have Gavin Rosdale but no Bush? Oasis but no Beatles? Maroon 5 but no Commodores or Red Hot Chilli Peppers? Pearl Jam but no Stone Temple Pilots? Neil Diamond but no James Taylor? What I like to do is find my favorite bands' CDs on Amazon and then use the "people who bought this also liked" feature and keep using it until I find something I have never heard.
4. I bet TheWardrobeGirl is super cute. I bet she has curly hair. I bet it is red. I bet she wears perfume that is sweet and not savory. I bet she enjoys curly fries.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Jazz, Motherfuc . . . .!

Lightning Hopkins

Jimi Plays Berkley (Best "Machine Gun" on record)

JSP (or is it Proper?) Wynonie Harris box

Sam McDowell

Django Box.

Guitar Slim

Slim Harpo

Magic Sam, Westside Soul

Son House Box

Live at Filmore East

The Black Keys, complete

The Clash, Complete

Exile on Main Street

Sticky Fingers

Who's Next

Quadrophenia

Skip James

Blind Will McTell

Koko Taylor, "I Got What It Takes."

"What Goin' On."

"The Revolution Will Not be Televised."

Sun Ra "Nuclear War"

That kind of thing. I _am_ old.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Stringfellow said:


> 1. Anyone who listens to smooth jazz is old!


You know, stereotypes are not _always_ correct. For the past three summers I have had the obligation to attend the JVC Jazz festival at the Hollywood Bowl. The smoothest of smooth jazz. Not my cup of tea at _all_. I expected the crowd to be a bunch of pale, chardonnay-sipping, good thinking "liberals" who like their jazz homogenized and easy to swallow. Wrong. The crowd was at least 85 percent black, digging the music of Dave Koz, Boney James, and the like in a _big_ way; shaking it in the aisles and having a great time. A real interesting experience. I still hated it, but the demographic was quite unexpected. And just this weekend I learned that Lawrence Welk had a top ten RB hit in 1961. The world is a complicated place.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

Lushington said:


> You know, stereotypes are not _always_ correct. For the past three summers I have had the obligation to attend the JVC Jazz festival at the Hollywood Bowl. The smoothest of smooth jazz. Not my cup of tea at _all_. I expected the crowd to be a bunch of pale, chardonnay-sipping, good thinking "liberals" who like their jazz homogenized and easy to swallow. Wrong. The crowd was at least 85 percent black, digging the music of Dave Koz, Boney James, and the like in a _big_ way; shaking it in the aisles and having a great time. A real interesting experience. I still hated it, but the demographic was quite unexpected. And just this weekend I learned that Lawrence Welk had a top ten RB hit in 1961. The world is a complicated place.


Just because you're a pale chardonnay-sipping, good-thinking liberal that likes homogenized jazz, doesn't mean that you can't be black too. It just means that you might also enjoy a Cosby sweater.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I am all over the place...


You certainly are. Since you are 34 and I'm getting ready to turn 60, I looked at your list closely to see if there is anyone on it that we both like despite our age difference. I only found one, Colbie Caillat. In fact I just bought tickets today to see her next month at a local club.

I like some of Keith Urban's music. He and Nicole go to the same coffee shop on weekends that I frequent, although some might say that I go to the same coffee shop that they frequent. I went there first. I'd like to say that they are friends of mine, but the truth is that with the exception of a smile or hello, they don't talk to me. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've managed to stay off the iPod bandwagon for now, but my Sansa has:

Several DJ Tiesto albums, with some country and some 80's thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

Time for some eclecticism:

Apoptygma Berzerk - Suffer in Silence
The Smiths - Girlfriend in a Coma
The View - Superstar Tradesman
Rovetta - Vesper Psalms: Dixit Dominus
Glenn Gould - Goldberg Variations: Aria
Levy - Rotten Love
Heinichen - Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae Part 3
Die Aerzte - Roter Minirock
Air - Sexy Boy
Charles Trenet - La Mer
Handel - Zadok the Priest (Coronation anthem 1)
Bach - Concerton for Harpsichord BWV 1055 (3rd movement)

Just the first dozen when I put the iPod on "Shuffle"...

dE


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

iPod? I'm just weaning from 8-track. With tracks predating most here, am a third through an alphabetized private compliation of about 360 tracks on 12 CDs of early Carolinas beach music. Easy downloads?, no not quite. As the late night Time-Life discs informercials state, DIY took hundreds of hours and billions of dollars. Most suitable for moderate foot shufflin'. Moderate boogie. Obscure to all, at best, I'm sure. Will transfer to iPod when CDs are completely obsolete in motorcarriages. (It should be Bull Moose)

















Otherwise, stuff similar to Dezzy's last two listings.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

Keane, Oasis, Beirut, Radiohead, Taking Back Sunday, Muse, Copeland, Thom Yorke, This Day and Age, Rogue Wave, Giuseppe Di Stefano,Giuseppe Verdi, Joshua Radin, Cary Brothers, A Fine Frenzy, Frou Frou, Imogen Heap, Bloc Party, Joseph Aurthur, Lovedrug, Jump Little Children, Modest Mouse, Tv On The Radio, Tokyo Police Club, Vampire Weekend, Discovery, The Working Title, T.I., Young Jeezy, Mobb Deep, Saigon, Dead Prez, MGMT, Matthew Perryman Jones, Matt Kearney, Maroon 5, Kid Cudi, Kasabian, Kardinal Offishal, Norma Jean, Underoath, Jukebox the Ghost, Jimmy Eat world, Franz Ferdinand, Devotchka, Dashboard Confessional, Company of Thieves, Cold War Kids, Bright Eyes, Brand New, Lil Wayne, Augustana, Aqualung, Ra Ra Riot, Pains of Being Pure at Heart.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

aspectator said:


> Just because you're a pale chardonnay-sipping, good-thinking liberal that likes homogenized jazz, doesn't mean that you can't be black too. It just means that you might also enjoy a Cosby sweater.


I'm a pale, good-thinking liberal that likes smooth jazz that happens to be black. :icon_smile_big: No Cosby sweaters, though. I'm been off that for decades. LOL


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

This thread has been resurrected! 

New task...come up with songs good for Spin class...right now, the favorites are Lady Gaga, Black Eyed Peas, 50 Cent...any more suggestions???


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> This thread has been resurrected!
> 
> New task...come up with songs good for Spin class...right now, the favorites are Lady Gaga, Black Eyed Peas, 50 Cent...any more suggestions???


Hootie & the Blowfish?


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

nick.mccann said:


> Hootie & the Blowfish?


Not a huge Hootie fan these days...reminds me of college (I was a big fan then)


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Pretty Lights & Big Gigantic


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Spin Class? So, something uptempo?

The Chemical Brothers - Loops of Fury or Exit Planet Dust. Loops of Fury is particularly fast and, erm, furious.

Daft Punk - Nearly anything, but Homework is a good start

Pretty much every workout class listens to some Fatboy Slim as well.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I knew I wasn't a "music buff", but I have never heard of most of these people/bands!! I think I need to venture out more!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Howdy TWG,

My wife recommends the following:

Paul Oakenfold's mixes.
DJTiesto
MOby
Fatboy slim
Silicone Soul
King Unique
China
Leftfield
Dave Seaman
Scott Bond
John Digweed
Laurent Garnier
Orgy
Adema
Rob Zombie


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

What's on my iPod? Dust.

I play iTunes through my integrated amp, but the iPod sound is tiring and shrill.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Workout tunes? well I tend to favor rather loud guitar music, some that I like to lift weights to are

AC/DC
Zappa
Led Zepplin
Ramones
Sex Pistols
Clash
Jam
Slade
Cream
New York Dolls
Rush
Iggy
Bowie
Metalica
Dead Kennedys
Hendrix

For more normal pursuits I like traditional Irish, Motown, Phily soul, and a wide variety of jazz. Something about lifting that calls out for the Marshall stack to be turned up to 11.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Spin Class? Is this a workout or you lecturing in Media? 

Currently I am jogging/ running/ walking exercising to Regatta De Blanc, selections from Lust for Life, Machine Head and songs from Sparks Propaganda and Kimono My House. Oh and Dinosaur by king Crimson. 

The wife has pinched our teenage sons ipod and exercises to Apocalypso by the presets.


----------

